# Motor  Oil  Storage



## Car5 (Sep 2, 2019)

Good evening all. This is my first post here and I’m looking for some help.  I was recently promoted to Fire Marshal, I only spent 1 year as a Fire Inspector. Prior to that I was on a fire engine for 17 yrs.  Our Marshal retired earlier than anticipated so now it’s me trying to figure things out. I have a tremendous amount to learn and I’m hoping for some assistance as I move along in my new career.  

 I had a business ask if they may store new and used motor oil under a mezzanine.  It’s a business that does light repair to fork trucks. Most work is done in the field. It’s a steel mezzanine, non sprinkled. I am using IFC 2015. The used tank is 275 gal., and I’m unsure of new oil, but from what I was looking at it’s under 275.  I am unable to find what I am looking for.  I have figured out I have a 3B combustible and they have under MAQs. The mezzanine is used once in a while for training of mechanics. Any constructive help would be appreciated.


----------



## RLGA (Sep 2, 2019)

Per IFC Table 5003.1.1(1), a Class IIIB combustible liquid is allowed to be stored in a quantity not exceeding 13,200 gallons.


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2019)

Welcome!!!   We need more fire people


----------



## Car5 (Sep 2, 2019)

RLGA said:


> Per IFC Table 5003.1.1(1), a Class IIIB combustible liquid is allowed to be stored in a quantity not exceeding 13,200 gallons.


Does it matter the location, such as under a mezzanine?


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2019)

Sounds like you got the answer and knew the steps to get there!!!

A suggestion make friends of neighboring marshals and inspector, so you also have local resources. 

Also buy the commentary for building and fire code.


----------



## RLGA (Sep 2, 2019)

Car5 said:


> Does it matter the location, such as under a mezzanine?


No. The limitation is per control area, which can be multiple rooms and/or stories. See the definition of a "Control Area" in Chapter 2.


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2019)

Car5 said:


> Does it matter the location, such as under a mezzanine?



No

Think of some of the lube places with work pits full of oil,,,  almost the same.


----------



## cda (Sep 2, 2019)

Here is other code related stuff

From RLGA


http://www.specsandcodes.com/articles/default.html


----------



## Car5 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Car5 (Sep 2, 2019)

cda said:


> Here is other code related stuff
> 
> From RLGA
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 3, 2019)

Car 5, WE all have been there before - Good luck


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 3, 2019)

Car5 said:


> Good evening all. This is my first post here and I’m looking for some help.  I was recently promoted to Fire Marshal, I only spent 1 year as a Fire Inspector. Prior to that I was on a fire engine for 17 yrs.  Our Marshal retired earlier than anticipated so now it’s me trying to figure things out. I have a tremendous amount to learn and I’m hoping for some assistance as I move along in my new career.
> 
> I had a business ask if they may store new and used motor oil under a mezzanine.  It’s a business that does light repair to fork trucks. Most work is done in the field. It’s a steel mezzanine, non sprinkled. I am using IFC 2015. The used tank is 275 gal., and I’m unsure of new oil, but from what I was looking at it’s under 275.  I am unable to find what I am looking for.  I have figured out I have a 3B combustible and they have under MAQs. The mezzanine is used once in a while for training of mechanics. Any constructive help would be appreciated.



Congratulations on the promotion, the crew is here to assist you in your new duties (smiling).


----------



## cda (Sep 3, 2019)

Car5 said:


> Thank you very much!




one more great resource, and a word from one of the forum's sponsors:::

https://idighardware.com/


Request a copy of this, helps dealing with door hardware, and some other related items::

https://idighardware.com/guide/


----------

